# urgent help need for depresion and anxiety until medication kicks in



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi i posted a request for some urgent help on depression on a different board before i saw this onesomeone replied to me saying this so i hope im in the right placeMike's Tapes are the brand used by most on the Board. They are made by a Mike Mahony from the UK. I have never used them, but there is a long list of those who have had partial to complete success with them. If you contact "cookies for marilyn"--who is likely to be along soon, when she sees your posting--I am betting something can be worked out.this was my posting also would like to say even though it is very embarrassing there is no way i could raise Â£60 for the tapes is there somewhere i could possibly download something similar please helphi hoping someone could help me out here as seen a few posts mentioning mikes ibs tapes i think it is PROGRAM TO HELP WITH RELAXATIONi would like to know more information i am in the uk but do not have a lot of money so not sure if i could afford them anyway cut they do sound goodmy ibs never seems to get better and anyone who has read any of my posts in the past will no the pure hell i seem to of gone through since xmas dayi am so depressed but my gp wanted my tummy to settle a bit more after being discharged from hospital when ibs was so bad before she tried me on antidepressants again i was on before but as tummy was so bad they kept goin straight through me so manny hrs after taking them and when i didnt take 1 to test the theary i was okhow can i ever get out of this depression my partner is fairly understanding but i feel now my ibs may be pushing things a bit there i burst in to tears so much wishing i wasnt here anymore which is a terrible thing as i have a daughter and i musnt think like that atm i cant leave the house the fear to to strong i try to think possitive but the what ifs always pop in my head no matter how i try different distraction thearapysplease please i wish someone could help me as i really dont want to live like this anymore incontinence pads at 32 are so bad i would die if my duaghter ever knew that at 9 not the most discreet of childrenis there anywhere i can go to talk to someone on here when im at my lowest i really dont think i could do anything but the thoughts are in my head and i need them to go awayPLEASE HELP


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi and welcome.So sorry you are feeling low. Just curious have you had other bloodtests (i.e. thyroid).Meds usually take 4-6 weeks to kick in. So patience and be grateful that you have partner who is hanging in there with you.As far as your daughter, just be as honest with her as you can--she just might be a great support for you. She can understand that you have a disease.So I don't have any great advice for you, but saw your post and wanted to respond and let you know that I understand how badly you feel and to let you know that you are not alone.


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi thanks for replyingi am treated for underactive thyroid with thyroxin which i dont think helps my ibs sometimes i had to take a diazapan this afternoon as was all anxious just being in my house soon as it wore of i had to take another as i had a major panic attack in my house for no reason i can think of apart from the previous tablet wearing off i am on such a low dose of diazapan as i dont want to end out spaced out like you hear about.what makes me worse is my partner is going away monday morning til tuesday eve and the thought of that is making anxiety 500 times worse please someone help me if they can sorry for sounding so desperate


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi egbert sorry i forgot to mention my daughter im afraid she is the type of child who finds her mum to be the perso who spoils her fun in the fact that i cant go out much so she misses out on some thingsshe realy isnt the most sympahetic when im beeing very ill and gets more annoyed than anything sorry im rambling its just im shaken so bad waiting for this pill to kick in cant get anynews on antidepressants pill untill monday when i can speak to my personal gp who doesnt mind dealling with me over the phone monday seems so far away and not many diazapan tablets to last me no idea what to do feel like im getting worse by the minute if i was religous i might pray but i dont think even he will help me


----------

